# Shipping Rabbits



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 10, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience shipping (air cargo) rabbits? If so, what kind of prices, container, etc. did you use?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CYGChickies (Jan 10, 2012)

I know it's expensive, hard on the rabbit and not real reliable. A lot of breeders won't even do it.

CYG


----------



## 2seth2 (Jan 10, 2012)

if it is a really far distance you can see if they are going to the arba convention and see if somone could pick up the rabbit at convetion for you


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 10, 2012)

No other options are available. I'm the breeder. The receiving end has no choice either. They either receive shipments or have no rabbits. Driving is impossible. Obtaining the rabbits is very important for meat production, not for show. I've never shipped before but circumstances have changed and opportunities have risen that would greatly benefit the receivers.

Just thought I'd see if anyone here had any experience shipping rabbits and could give some real life insights above and beyond the facts that the shipping companies offer.


----------



## WestfarthingHomestead (Jan 28, 2012)

Your customer wouldn't happen to be in Alaska, would he?  No need to answer.  I'm in Alaska and facing the same idea.  I really want some good quality California rabbits to start my rabbitry and I'm not seeing any here.  If I can't find any here, then I have to ship or settle for a different breed.  Hawaii has the same dilemma.  :/

I will say this and maybe it's a good marketing tool.  Any breeder down there who can cater to us up here would do some extra business!  :bun  Not sure about the numbers, but I'm not the only one.


----------



## WestfarthingHomestead (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry, I mean I want New Zealands.  There are a few Californians up here.


----------



## ScioValley (Jan 29, 2012)

I just priced shipping for a pair of 10lb Amer. Chin's. Wow, expensive. First is the health certificate which is almost $150 for both. First estimate for shipping: $275 base cost + door to door mileage, fuel and delivery cost (variable depending how far one is from airport). Add to this the transport kennel. I'm having my client order their own kennel carrier of choice and have it delivered to my address. I send it back to them with their stock....$50 average. So, unless you have something special to offer or the client can afford it, shipping of bunnies seems cost prohibitive.....and hard on the rabbits. Shipping 2 rabbits for me is at least $500 + cost of rabbit...............ouch.


----------



## WestfarthingHomestead (Jan 29, 2012)

Ookay, looks like we'll be getting Californians locally then.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have experience with shipping rabbits, but in the goat section people frequently discuss shipping goats cross country.  I know there are a few names that do that.  Maybe you could consider trying to hook on to a goat or horse shipment that is coming through the area to save for the customer. Unless it is to an island or Alaska or something like that...


----------

